# عقبات ومشاكل في أعمال المساحة



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (27 مايو 2013)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

زملائي وأصدقائي في ملتقانا الحبيب أدعو الله أن تكونوا بأتم الصحة والعافية وأسف على غيابي في الفترة الماضية وشكرا لكل الزملاء الذين لم ولن يقصروا بالسؤال

وأرجو منكم الدعاء لنا في سوريا بأن ينصرنا الله ويفرج عنا .

أحببت أن تكون عودتي مميزة لذا أحببت أن أشارك هذا الموضوع وهو العقبات التي تعترض المساح أثناء مسيرته المهنية علما أن بعض هذه العقبات ربما لا يصادفنا مرة واحدة في حياتنا ولكن هذه المرة كافية لأن نكون في خانة اليك .

سأبدأ هذا الموضوع بسؤال لكافة الأعضاء وفيما لو وجدت مشاركات وتجاوب مع الموضوع سأكمل الموضوع و نعرض معظم هذه العقبات و إن شاء الله يتم تثبيت الموضوع من قبل الأدارة الكريمة .

والسؤال هو كالتالي :

توجد نقطة معينة مركز دائرة فرضا أو أيا كان علما أن هذه النقطة مجهولة الإحداثيات وهي على ارتفاع 15 مترا عن الأرض فرضا وتحتها خالي (لايوجد شيئ )
و للأسف لايمكن الوصول لهذه النقطة بالعاكس حتى يتم رفعها وتوقيعها على الأرض ولسوء الحظ أننا لا نملك توتل مزود بليزر فما هو الحل في هذه الحالة حتى يتم اسقاط هذه النقطة على الأرض وبالدقة المطلوبة .*


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (27 مايو 2013)

3 اعضاء و23 زائر ولهلق مافي أي تعليق

طب وحدوا الله وصلوا عالنبي


----------



## كبل (27 مايو 2013)

انا اخوك عمر من سوريا عندي طريقة لك بشرط توفر رافعة قابلة للقطر وقع مكان النقطة بدون ارتفاع حتى تضع الرافعة بلمكان المطلوب ثم قم بزيادة منسوب الرافعة حتى 10 متر واستعمل عاكس 5متر وانا رايت الكثير منها بلمشاريع وهي صغيرة نسبيا وعلى اربعة دواليب وليس لها اية محرك اوباستخدام برنامج remothaiteللتحكم بلارتفاعات وهو موجود بمعظم انواع التوتلات يكفي ان تعطيه النقطة بعد توقيعها فيعطيك بشكل نظري عن الارتفاع المطلوب عن طريق ظل الزاوية


----------



## motee-z (27 مايو 2013)

نقوم برصد هذه النقطة من نقطتين وتقاطع الرصدين يعطي احداثيات هذه النقطة ثم اسقاطها


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (28 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أهلا وسهلا بك أخي عمر وشكرا على مشاركتك وشكرا للأخ motee-z​ عالاجابة

بالنسبة للحل هو كالتالي :
نحتاج لتيودوليت وهو الأفضل وإن لم يتوفر التوتل يفي بالغرض أولا نحدد مسقط النقطة على الأرض بشكل تقريبي بالنظر وبعد ذلك نقف بالجهاز ونضبط الزئبقيات بنقطة لا على التعيين ثم نقوم بالتسديد على النقطة الهدف بالأعلى نثبت الحركة الأفقية للجهاز ونترك المنظار حر الحركة وبعد ذلك نقوم بوضع نقطتين الأولى قبل مسقط النقطة المطلوبة والذي تم تحديده بالنظر والثانية بعد مسقط النقطة وذلك بأن نجعل الشعيرة الشاقولية على النقطة الموقعة عند إذن نكون قد شكلنا مستوي شاقولي يحتوي النقط الأربعة وهي النقطة الهدف ومسقطها و نقطتي التوقيع وبعد ذلك ننقل الجهاز إلى نقطة ثانية ونعيد نفس الخطوات السابقة ويفضل أن يكون الوضع الثاني قريب جدا للتعامد مع الوضع الأول للدقة بعد ذلك نقوم بوصل خيط يصل بين نقطتي المرحلة الأولى وخيط آخر يصل نقطتي المرحلة الثانية عندها يكون نقطة تقاطع الخطين هي نقطة المسقط المطلوبة ولو أردنا التأكد من دقة العمل يمكننا أن نضع الجهاز بوضعية جديدة ونرصد النقطة الأصلية ثم نحرك المنظار فقط على نقطة المسقط ويجب أن تقع نقطة المسقط على الشعيرة الشاقولية للجهاز وكلما كان المساح متمرسا والجهاز معاير وجيد النوعية كلما كان العمل دقيقا ويصل لدقة ال ملم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (28 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف يمكننا معرفة ارتفاع مبنى مثلا أو برج اتصالات أو ما شابه في حال لم يكن بمقدورنا أن نصل لهذا البناء لوجود عائق كأن يكون هناك سور من الشبك المعدني والباب مغلق والمفتاح ضائع أو ما شابه ذلك هههههههههه وأكيد طبعا لا يوجد ليزر بالتوتل استيشن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هي عقبة اليوم وبانتظار مشاركاتكون الكريمة ويارب ما تمروا بعقبة ولا بمحنة أبدا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (28 مايو 2013)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أين الكادر الهندسي والمشاركات


----------



## مصطفى المساح (28 مايو 2013)

اول مشكله مساحية قبلتنى وحلتها بعد شويه تفكير 
اطلب منى اوقع 8 نقط لخوازيق بس على بعد 8 متر من الشاطئ بقناه السويس 
بدون الدخول فى تفاصيل مدنيه 
هنا لقيت نفسى مطالب انى احط نقط فى الميه 
هه تخيلوا الحل ايه


----------



## مصطفى المساح (28 مايو 2013)

اول مشكله مساحية قبلتنى وحلتها بعد شويه تفكير 
اطلب منى اوقع 8 نقط لخوازيق بس على بعد 8 متر من الشاطئ بقناه السويس 
بدون الدخول فى تفاصيل مدنيه 
هنا لقيت نفسى مطالب انى احط نقط فى الميه 
هه تخيلوا الحل ايه


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (29 مايو 2013)

أخي مصطفى بهالحالة هي رح يتم العمل بناء على معطيات ومتطلبات المشروع بس أقرب شي للتنفيذ هو أنه الخوازيق لتنحفر لازم يكون مردوم لمنسوب التأسيس و والأهم أنه الأرض تحت الحفارة تكون مردومة ومدحولة جيدا لأن وزن الحفارة النظامي يقارب 80 طن وبعدين فيك تحط النقط بجيمع الأحوال لو كنت مضطر فعلا أنك تحط النقط بالوضع الراهن و بالماء ففي أكتر من حل حسب الدقة المطلوبة وبأمكانك تستعين بقارب وبأمكانك تستعين برافعة بس أكتر شيئ رح يكون متوفر بالموقع وبهيك مرحلة هو البوكلين فبأمكانك توقف بالالية جنب الشط وتمد الزراع وطبعا العامل بيكون جالس داخل السطل وهي الطريقة مفيدة بأنه السطل بيكون ثابت مافي حركة زي القارب والنقطة ممكن تستخدم عاكس طويل الزراع نسبيا وينزل غواص يعلم مكان النقطة و اذا الدقة مو عالية بامكانك تستخدم كرة مربوطة بحبل و قطعة حديد او حجر زي المرساة و كل مساح له طريقة معينة واسلوب خاص يعني بترجع للاجتهاد الشخصي
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تقبل مروري


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (29 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف يمكننا معرفة ارتفاع مبنى مثلا أو برج اتصالات أو ما شابه في حال لم يكن بمقدورنا أن نصل لهذا البناء لوجود عائق كأن يكون هناك سور من الشبك المعدني والباب مغلق والمفتاح ضائع أو ما شابه ذلك هههههههههه وأكيد طبعا لا يوجد ليزر بالتوتل استيشن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هي عقبة اليوم وبانتظار مشاركاتكون الكريمة ويارب ما تمروا بعقبة ولا بمحنة أبدا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله​ 
الحل كالتالي :قياس ارتفاع مبنى لا يمكن الوصول لقاعدته

نعين نقطتين على الأرض A,B 
1) نقيس المسافة بينهما عدة مرات بالشريط ونأخذ الوسطي
2) نقف في A بالجهاز ونسدد على نقطة معينة في المبنى ونأخذ الاتجاه الأفقي الأول ثم على B ثم دوران مضاعف ونحسب الزاوية الأفقية الأولى
3) نكرر العمل على نفس نقطة البرج في B
4) نحسب الزاوية C من العلاقة C=200-(A+B)
5) نحسب المسافات بين النقطتين والبرج من علاقة الجيوب 

a ̅/sinA =b ̅/sinB =c ̅/sinC




6) ثم نأخذ الزاويتين الشاقوليتين من النقطتين A,B ونصححهما إلى وذلك أعلى البرج وأسفله
7) ثم نطبق القانون التالي من النقطAة . ( H=b*( cot Z2 ̅-cotZ1 ̅

b المسافة من A وذلك حسب رسمة المثلث وaالمسافة منB
C1 أسفل البرج C2 أعلى البرج
8) نحسب الارتفاع من B للتأكد​


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (29 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف يمكننا معرفة ارتفاع مبنى مثلا أو برج اتصالات أو ما شابه في حال لم يكن بمقدورنا أن نصل لهذا البناء لوجود عائق كأن يكون هناك سور من الشبك المعدني والباب مغلق والمفتاح ضائع أو ما شابه ذلك هههههههههه وأكيد طبعا لا يوجد ليزر بالتوتل استيشن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هي عقبة اليوم وبانتظار مشاركاتكون الكريمة ويارب ما تمروا بعقبة ولا بمحنة أبدا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله​
 
الحل كالتالي :قياس ارتفاع مبنى لا يمكن الوصول لقاعدته

نعين نقطتين على الأرض A,B 
1) نقيس المسافة بينهما عدة مرات ونأخذ الوسطي
2) نقف في A بالجهاز ونسدد على نقطة معينة في المبنى ونأخذ الاتجاه الأفقي الأول ثم على B ثم دوران مضاعف ونحسب الزاوية الأفقية الأولى
3) نكرر العمل على نفس نقطة البرج في B
4) نحسب الزاوية C من العلاقة C=200-(A+B)
5) نحسب المسافات بين النقطتين والبرج من علاقة الجيوب 

a ̅/sinA =b ̅/sinB =c ̅/sinC




6) ثم نأخذ الزاويتين الشاقوليتين من النقطتين A,B ونصححهما إلى وذلك أعلى البرج وأسفله
7) ثم نطبق القانون التالي من النقطAة . ( H=b*( cot Z2 ̅-cotZ1 ̅

b المسافة من A وذلك حسب رسمة المثلث وaالمسافة منB
C1 أسفل البرج C2 أعلى البرج
8) نحسب الارتفاع من B للتأكد​


----------



## الاموي الدمشقي (29 مايو 2013)

الله حيوووووووووو اب فارس مشكورررررررررررررر ياخي


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (1 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليوم سؤالنا كالتالي :
لو كان لديناعمارتين فرضا وبينهم يوجد سوق تجاري أو مواقف سيارات أو أي عائق وطلب منا المسافة بين العمارتين يا ترى ماذا نفعل في هذه الحالة


----------



## مصطفى المساح (1 يونيو 2013)

كلامك صح 
خصوصا ان الموضوع فى الاخر بيرجع للجتهاد الشخصى 
الوضع كان رصيف موجود والمطلوب زياده طوله بزرع خوازيق حديديه طول الواحد 32 متر 
المهم انا وقعت شبلونه من الحديد بشكل تقريبى ووقعت فوق الشبلونه محور الاكساد اكس وواى وتعمل عمل حبسات للخزوق وتعديم وضع الخزوق فى مكانه 
ونزل بهزاز للمنسوب الطلوب والحمد لله 
الموضوع كان سهلا جدااا وهوة انى مش محتاج اوقع النقطة نفسها ممكن احط المحاور بتعتها


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (3 يونيو 2013)

_*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

قياس المسافة بين برجين بينهما عائق.
1) نعين نقطتين على الأرض A,B بحيث نرى البرجين من كلاهما 
2) نقيس المسافة بينهما بالطريقة المناسبة ونأخذ وسطي لها
3) نتمركز في النقطة Aونرصد 1,2,B جالس ومعكوس ونحسب الزاويتين a1,a2
4) نتمركز في Bونرصد A,1,2 جالس ومعكوس ثم نحسب الزاويتين a3,a4
5) نوجد المسافة Xمن الحل الرياضي التالي.
حيث من المثلث (1AB)نريد حساب K
K= d/sin⁡〖(a1+a2+a3)〗 *sin⁡a3
من المثلث (BA2)
L= d/sin⁡〖(a2+a3+a4)〗 *sin⁡〖(a3+a4)〗من المثلث (A21)
X^2=K^2+L^2-2K*L*cos⁡a1 ثم نجذر مربع المسافة

*_


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (10 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عنا مشكلة اليوم وهي كالتالي:
لدينا سقف خرسانة وتم صبه بعد فترة من الزمن تم التشييك عليه ووجدنا أنه يوجد فرق منسوب 10 سم فرضا عن المنسوب النظامي وحصلت مشكلة بين المهندسين والمساح ومن يتحمل مسؤولية الغلط فكيف يتم تحديد المسؤولية وأنا كمساح كيف لي أن أثبت برائتي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (11 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من الضروري حتى تثبت عدم مسؤوليتك عن هكذا مشاكل أن يكون لديك ريكويست طلب الاستلام المقدم للاستشاري والذي تم استلام الاعمال بناء عليه والشيئ الآخر هو الشرب الذي تم العمل بناء عليه
فأي مشكلة تحدث معك مستقبلا يكون الطلب المقدم والمسلم للاستشاري هو الدليل الوحيد غالبا لديك لأخلاء مسؤوليتك عن الأعمال وما يرافقها من مشاكل


----------



## omar687 (16 يونيو 2013)

مشكور ع المجهود الرائع


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (16 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لدينا قطعة أرض نود أن نبني عليها فيلا مثلا فماذا أفعل كمساح أي ماهو المطلوب مني من أجل البدء بالعمل؟؟؟؟؟؟

الأجابة غدا إن شاء الله


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (17 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في حال كان لدي نقطتين او ثلاثة نقط من نقاط الأمانة هنا لن نجد صعوبة نتمركز بالجهاز على واحدة و نوجه على الاخرى وللتأكد ارصد الثالثة وابدأ بتنزيل نقاط المبنى و طبعا يجب ان يكون معلوم لدي احداثيات نقطتين على الاقل من نقاط المبنى كاحداثيات على الاتوكاد 
اما اذا لم يكن لدي نقاط من الامانة هنا سأضطر الى زرع نقاط على الارض نقطتين وافرض احداثيات نقطة التمركز صفر صفر مثلا واوجه على النقطة الثانية بناء على سمت افتراضي صفر او مئة مثلا وهكذا يكون لدي جملة محلية خاصة بي من اجل العمل وبالنسبة لتوجيه المخطط من اجل انزال النقط اقوم برفع زوايا قطعة الارض ومن ثم تنزيلها على الاتوكاد باحداثياتها وبعدها اضع مخطط البناء الذي لدي مع مخطط قطعة الارض فوق النقط التي رفعتها وبهذا نكون قد وجهنا المخطط بناء على الجملة والنقط الخاصة بي , نستخرج الاحداثيات من المخطط ونقوم بتنزيلها على الواقع باستخدام التوتل

و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## hamedo86 (22 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي حازم


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (22 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ملاحظة هامة : إن المخططات المعمارية أو الإنشائية الخرسانية غالبا ما ترسم بال ملم و أما مخططات المساحة فهي ترسم بالمتر .
في كثير من الاحيان يتم تعديل جزء من المخطط المعماري أو الإنشائي كأن يتم اضافة عمود خرسانة أو غرفة أو جدار ومن الطبيعي ألا أعيد عمل المخطط كله وإنما أعدل مخطط المساحة الذي لدي و الخاص بالجزء المعدل ومن المعلوم أن الأساس لدي في مخطط المساحة هو شبكة المحاور والتي أخذها بعين الاعتبار عندما اطابق المخططات فهي المرجع لدي وهنا تكمن المشكلة والطامة الكبرى فبعض المهندسين ( إنشائيين أو معماريين) يقومون إما بحذف الشبكة ككل أو يقوم بتحريك هذه الشبكة عن المخطط أي أصبح هناك اختلاف في الاكسات ويقوم بعمله في مطابقة المخططات بالاعتماد على اي نقطة من المخطط كزاوية عمود او مصعد مثلا وعندما آتي أنا كمساح لكي أطابق المخططات فبالتأكيد سأعتمد على الشبكة والتي هي خطأ نتيجة تحريكها وبالتالي سيصبح عملي كله خطأأأأأ والذنب ليس بذنبي كمساح وهنا يجدر الاشارة الى نقطة مهمة وهي انه لو كنت انا من قام بتجهيز مخطط المساحة وتوقيعه على الارض سأكون قادر على تمييز الخطأ بسهولة خصوصا ان كنت مساح ذو نظرة وخبرة وخصوصا انني مطلع على المخطط ككل واما ان كان الذي يسقط المخطط على الواقع مساح اخر فالاغلب ألا يميز هذا الخطأ إلا إذا كان كبيرا جدا أو كان ذو خبرة عالية .
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (22 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خيرا اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## hamedo86 (24 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لدي ارض اريد تثبيتها وبعد ذالك توقيع القواعد لمبنى 
ولكن نقاط البلدية القريبة مني لم اجد احداثياتها متوفرة عندي 
وهناك كروكي يوضح ابعاد الطرق المحيطة ولا يبين المباني المحيطة 

فهل من حل لهذه المعضلة 
وهل هناك احد لديه نقاط الامانة الحديثة للمدينة المنورة 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عزمي حماد (25 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك

​


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (25 يونيو 2013)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله أخي hamedo86 ماعليك سوى التواصل مع الأمانة وهم يزودوك بما تحتاج من احداثيات ومعلومات​


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (25 يونيو 2013)

_*السلام عليكم وورحمة الله
أخواني الأفاضل لو تكرمتم يلي موجود عنده ملفات طرق يعني رفع وتوقيع هيك شي يعني اي مخططات او ملفات اكسل او لاند ياريت يتكرم علينا وينزل نسخة منهم وأكون له من الشاكرين
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*_


----------



## hamedo86 (25 يونيو 2013)

وكيف يتم التواصل مع الامانة انا اعمل مساح طيااااااااااار يعني مالي معتمد من حدا استاذ حازم


----------



## cheeva (26 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (26 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم أخي hamedo86 اذهب للأمانة وخذ معك كروكي الموقع والعنوان و ان شالله تتيسر أمورك بخير أو لو عندك جهة مشرفة عالمشروع من المفترض أنها هي من يزودك بالنقط لأن هذا واجب الاستشاري او الجهة المالكة اذا كان مشروع ضخم​


----------



## الهندسي 80 (26 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم استاذي الفاضل م.حازم ، واشكرك على هذا الطرح الرائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.
لقد واجهتني مشكلة اثناء تنفيذ طريق واتمنى ان نجد حلا لها وهي تتلخص في الاتي :
كانت الشركة تنفذ في الطريق قبل سنتان ونصف ووصلت الى مرحلة الطبقة السطحية للاسفلت ولظروف خارجة عن الارادة توقف العمل ، والان استانف العمل بالموقع وبدات الشغل كمساح فوجدت كل نقاط الضبط الافقية بها فرق يتراوح مابين (-3 _ -11) من نقطة الى اخرى علما بان المسافة بين نقطة واخرى 200م تقريبا ، فكيف اتخلص من هذه المشكلة حتى لاتؤثر في عملية استلام الطبقة السطحية للاسفلت من قبل الاستشاري.
علما بان قبل سنتان ونصف لم تتجاوز الفروق 1 مم . والمنطقة المنفذ فيها المشروع شبه صحراوية وقد شهدت هطول امطار غزيرة جدا جدا مرتين ،لم يسبق لها مثيل منذ 10سنوات مضت .
وجزاكم الله عني خير الجزاء


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (26 يونيو 2013)

*السلام عليكم أخي الهندسي 80 أعتقد أن الجواب الشافي عند المهندس أيمن قنديل فأقترح عليك أن تراسله عالخاص فيما لو لم ينتبه إلى المشاركة.
بجميع الأحوال أنا مررت بمشكلة مشابه بل أكثر تعقيدا فقد ذهبت من فترة لليبيا واتفقت مع شركة عالشغل كمان نفس الوضع الطريق صيانة وفشلت الصيانة معون فأزالو الطريق كل 500 متر ورجعو عدلو التصميم والميول وما إلى ذلك وبدأت الحرب وعندما اتيت للعمل لم اجل ولا نقطة استيشن ولا اي احداثيات او مناسيب ويجب ان اكمل العمل بناءا على السابق والله المستعان.
بالنسبة للمشكلة يلي واجهتك فهي على فهمي منك هذه ليست مشكلة مساحية بحتة وانما مشكلة تنفيذ وتصميم فلربما اختبارات التربة والطبقات والدمك والدحل كله سيئ بالاضافة لتصريف الامطار فالاغلب ان الطريق فيه هبوطات اذا لم يكن الطريق فيه هبوط فالمشكلة حتما بطريقة تثبيت نقاطك المساحية ليست متينة مما ادى الى تحركها بالاتجاهات الثلاث بجميع الاحوال عليك ان تقوم بوضع نقطة روبير منسوب مثبتة جيدا وافرض منسوبها انت وبعدها عليك برفع الطريق كاملا وتقارنه مع المخططات القديمة من حيث الميول وما الى ذلك لتستطيع معرفة المشكلة بدقة اذا كانت المشكلة بالطريق نفسه من حيث سوء التنفيذ فلا علاقة لك يتم اعادة دراسة الطريق مابين المقاول والاستشاري اما اذا كانت المشكلة بنقاطك عندها تتفق مع الاستشاري بعد اطلاعه على هذه المشكلة وتقوم بزرع نقاط جديدة من بداية المسار و ترفع الطريق وبناءا عليه يتم استكمال العمل والله الموفق.
أرجو من باقي الزملاء المشاركة فهذه المشكلة تصادف الكثير منا ولربما نستفيد جميعا ولو في افكار وحلول تانية ياريت يتم مناقشتا بين الاساتذة والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله.​*


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (27 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم أخي *الهندسي 80 هناك ملاحظة هامة:
ربما نقاط الارتكاز لديك تم وضعها بناءا على الجي بي اس وهنا يجب الانتباه *[h=2]Scale factor[/h]* اي انتبه للقيمة ربما الان تعمل بقيم مختلفة عن القيم القديمة وانتبه ايضا لثابت العاكس هل هو صفر او 30او-30 
*


----------



## الهندسي 80 (29 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليك أخي الفاضل م.حازم
اشكر لك اهتمامك بالموضوع واتمنى من جميع الاخوة المشاركة لنصل الى افضل الحلول
واحب ان اضيف انه لاتوجد اي هبوطات بالطريق ، وكذلك لاتوجد تغيرات تذكر في الاحداثيات N, E التغيير حاصل في المنسوب ، وكذلك قمت بالتاكيد باستخدام جهاز Level


----------



## عزمي حماد (29 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك

و





بارك الله فيك​


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (29 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم أخي الهندسي 80 يستحيل أن يحدث معك هذا الفرق الكبير بالمنسوب دون أن يرافقه تغير بالاحداثيات والله أعلم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (3 يوليو 2013)

حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف قال:


> *السلام عليكم أخيالهندسي 80 أعتقد أن الجواب الشافي عند المهندس أيمن قنديل فأقترح عليك أن تراسله عالخاص فيما لو لم ينتبه إلى المشاركة.
> بجميع الأحوال أنا مررت بمشكلة مشابه بل أكثر تعقيدا فقد ذهبت من فترة لليبيا واتفقت مع شركة عالشغل كمان نفس الوضع الطريق صيانة وفشلت الصيانة معون فأزالو الطريق كل 500 متر ورجعو عدلو التصميم والميول وما إلى ذلك وبدأت الحرب وعندما اتيت للعمل لم اجل ولا نقطة استيشن ولا اي احداثيات او مناسيب ويجب ان اكمل العمل بناءا على السابق والله المستعان.
> بالنسبة للمشكلة يلي واجهتك فهي على فهمي منك هذه ليست مشكلة مساحية بحتة وانما مشكلة تنفيذ وتصميم فلربما اختبارات التربة والطبقات والدمك والدحل كله سيئ بالاضافة لتصريف الامطار فالاغلب ان الطريق فيه هبوطات اذا لم يكن الطريق فيه هبوط فالمشكلة حتما بطريقة تثبيت نقاطك المساحية ليست متينة مما ادى الى تحركها بالاتجاهات الثلاث بجميع الاحوال عليك ان تقوم بوضع نقطة روبير منسوب مثبتة جيدا وافرض منسوبها انت وبعدها عليك برفع الطريق كاملا وتقارنه مع المخططات القديمة من حيث الميول وما الى ذلك لتستطيع معرفة المشكلة بدقة اذا كانت المشكلة بالطريق نفسه من حيث سوء التنفيذ فلا علاقة لك يتم اعادة دراسة الطريق مابين المقاول والاستشاري اما اذا كانت المشكلة بنقاطك عندها تتفق مع الاستشاري بعد اطلاعه على هذه المشكلة وتقوم بزرع نقاط جديدة من بداية المسار و ترفع الطريق وبناءا عليه يتم استكمال العمل والله الموفق.
> أرجو من باقي الزملاء المشاركة فهذه المشكلة تصادف الكثير منا ولربما نستفيد جميعا ولو في افكار وحلول تانية ياريت يتم مناقشتا بين الاساتذة والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله.​*



الاخ الكريم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
المشكلة هنا ليس مشكلة تصميم كما ذكر الاخ م حازم ( جزاه الله خيرا علي الموضوع )
انما مشكلة ازاحة حصلت لهذه النقاط نتجة لتغير في طبواغرافية المنطقة ( نزول الامطار التي كانت لاتنزل في مثل هذه المناطق) 
ولحل هذه المشكلة يكون في عدة خطوات : 
1/ ضبط نقاط التحكم 
2/ عمل رفع مساحي للردميات المنفذة الان 
3/ في حالة وجود ازاحة في مسار الردميات المنفذة يجب التقيد بهذه الردميات لتقليل تكلفة الانشاء


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (3 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك م *دفع الله حمدان هجو*​


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (4 يوليو 2013)

*​**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد صب القواعد الأرضية أو الأسقف في المشاريع يصادفنا مشكلة وهي انزياح في حديد تسليح الأعمدة الخارجة من الخرسانة ومما سينتج عنه انزياح في العمود ككل فيما بعد لذا وجب التنبيه لنقطة مهمة جدا وهي أنه بعد تطبيق كوفراج الخشب و انتهاء أعمال الحديد الخاصة بالقاعدة أو السقف يجب أن يقوم المساح بوضع شبكة الأكسات الخاصة بالأعمدة أخذا بالأعتبار سماكة خرسانة الأعمدة وبهذه الخطوة بإمكاننا ضبط وضع الحديد قبل الصب مما يضمن لنا عدم انزياح الأعمدة فيما بعد والتعرض لمشكلة قص الحديد والتزريع .
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


----------



## الهندسي 80 (4 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله عني خير الجزاء - أستاذي م.حازم احمد ، وأستاذي م.دفع الله حمدان
وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## mh.hamdi (7 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله عني خير الجزاء - أستاذي م.حازم احمد ، وأستاذي م.دفع الله حمدان
وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم​والله قد بلغتم القمم بعلمكم وعملكم 
ونطمع بالمزيد منكم ​​


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (7 يوليو 2013)

*​*:1: السلام عليييييييكم ورحمة الله

معي اليوم اتوليسب غاية بالأهمية ومن أساسيات أعمال المساحة وهو لحساب احداثيات نقطه بطريقة التقاطع الخلفي(resection )
ماهو التقاطع الخلفي:هو إحدى الطرق الهندسيه المتبعه في حساب احداثيات نقطة التمركز
وذلك برصد وقياس الزاويا فقط بواسطة جهاز مساحي إلى ثلاث نقاط على الأقل, معلومة الإجداثيات و تحيط بنقطة التمركز أو تقع كلها في اتجاه واحد بدون قياس أي مسافه
الفائده من التقاطع الخلفي:حساب احداثيات نقطة التمركز اللازمه لإجراء اعمال المسح الطبوغرافي بوجود ثلاث مراصد أخرى لايمكن الوصول اليها ولكن يمكن رصدها
أو يمكن الوصول اليها ولكن بزمن كبير.



ويوجد مزيد من الشرح والرسم في المرفقات.
أرجو الدعاء لي ولمن قام بعمله فأنا فقط قمت بنقله لتعم الفائدة عالجميع
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## عزمي حماد (14 يوليو 2013)

بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان الكريم
كل عام وانتم بخير
و






بارك الله فيك
​​


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (15 يوليو 2013)

وأنت بألف ألف خير يا بش مهندس


----------



## السندباد المساحي (15 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## mohey nagy (18 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اخى حازم بالنسبه لايجاد ارتفاع البرج وذللك عن طريق 
1-برنامج rem
2-او قياس المسافه بين الجهاز واسفل البرج ثم قياس الزاويه الراسيه بين الجهاز واعلى المبنى او البرج ومنها يتم احتساب ارتفاع البرج من المسافه(الضلع المجاور)وزاويه الارتفاع الراسيه
وذللك باستخدام التوتل ستيشن او التيودوليت


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (19 يوليو 2013)

كلامك صحيح اخي وجزاك الله خيرا عالمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## عزمي حماد (20 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ... وكل عام وأنتم بخير
و





بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## عمار الطائي10 (20 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم الاخ  حازم احمد شيخ يوسف انا عمار من العراق (الموصل)
بالنسبة لسؤالك الثاني فالجواب كالاتي:
في هذه الحالة يتم استخدام ثيوديوليت او توتال حسب الامكانية ويتم استخدام المسطرة او القامة (staff) وكما يلي 



 نصب الجهاز امام المبنى فوق نقطة معينة ولتكن (A) 
* ضبط التسامت (centering)
* ضبط أفقية الجهاز (leveling)
* ضبط التطبيق (تصحيح خطأ الوضع) (Focusing)


نثبت الزاوية العمودية على 90[SUP]o[/SUP]00ʹ00" ثم نوجه المنظر نحو القامة (staff) الموضوعة أسفل البناية المراد قياس ارتفاعها ويتم تسجيل القراءة السفلى (lower) والعليا (upper ) للشعيرة 
ثم نوجه المنظار إلى أعلى البناية عند النقطة (B) ويتم تسجيل قراءة الزاوية العمودية (1θ) 
ومن القانون التالي يتم حساب المسافة الافيقية (بعد الجهاز عن المبنى) 
Horizontal distance (H.D) = (upper – lower ) M COS[SUP]2[/SUP]θ
و باستخدام نظرية فيثاغورس للمثلث القائم الزاوية حيث يتوفر لدينا المجاور (المسافة الافقية) و زاوية وبهذا يمكن ايجاد المقابل (ارتفاع البناية )
Vertical distance(V.D) = tanθ1 * H.D 
Or 
Height of Building = tanθ1 * Horizontal distance


----------



## mohammed samomi (22 يوليو 2013)

والله المهندس حازم يتكلم كلام زي الفل


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (17 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يعزك يا اخ 

 *mohammed samomi* وده لطف من حضرتك


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (17 أغسطس 2013)

روعة اخي 

 *عمار الطائي10* بارك الله بك
تقبل تحياتي وشكرا لمشاركتك المفيدة ويارب يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (25 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
عيد مبارك عالجميع يارب
أسف لغيابي الفترة السابقة ولكنها مشاغل الدنيا
اليوم عنا عقبة ممكن تكون بسيطة وممكن تكون معقدة لنشوف رأيكون

لدينا بناء مكون من سبع طبقات وصلنا في الدور الرابع وتوقف العمل لفترة من الزمن وبعدها عدنا للعمل ولكن للأسف لم نجد اي نقطة احداثيات من النقط التي تم العمل منها وطبعا هي نقط بلدية والآن نريد ان نضع النقط للاعمدة في الدور الرابع فكيف السبيل الى ذلك ونحن لا نملك نقط استيشن ز
أرجو المشاركة لتعم الفائدة والجواب بعد ما أرجع من السفر فادعوا لأخيكم في ظهر الغيب والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## حسام السويسى (26 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم
انا مساح مبتدا 
ومهام شغلى الاولية هىعمل رفع مساحة للقطع من الارض مع تحديد اتجاه الشمال باستخدام البوصله
فكيف اقوم بعمل الرفع المساحى وضع اتجاه الشمال على اللوحة المساحية باستخدام البوصله
ارجو الرد بسرعة لاننى متوقف عليها


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (28 أغسطس 2013)

اخي الكريم وضح كيف تريد الرفع ولماذا البوصلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (28 أغسطس 2013)

حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> عيد مبارك عالجميع يارب
> أسف لغيابي الفترة السابقة ولكنها مشاغل الدنيا
> اليوم عنا عقبة ممكن تكون بسيطة وممكن تكون معقدة لنشوف رأيكون
> ...


*
*
*
*
*
نقف بجهاز التوتل في الطابق قبل الأخير ونضع نقطة على الارض ونتمركز بالجهاز ونضع احداثيات اختيارية صفر صفر مثلا ونوجه باستخدام سمت اختياري صفر مثلا
بعد ذلك نقوم برفع زوايا وأركان الطبقة (الدور) ثم نقوم بتنزيل اكسين متعامدين وموازين للاعمدة المصبوبة بعد قياس نقطة تبعد خمسين سم عن ضلع العمود مثلا و تنزيل الاكس بناءا عليها بعد ذلك نقوم بقياس بعد الاعمدة من ضلعين عن الاكس ونسجل القياسات وبعدها نذهب للاتوكاد ونقوم بانزال الاكسات مع الاعمدة مع اركان المبنى ثم نحضر المخطط الاصلي ونطبقه عليه ويراعى اقل فروق وهنا تأتي الخبرة والنظرة المساحية لاختيار الوضع المناسب للمخطط الاصلي ثم نقوم باسقاط نقطة على الواقع في الطبقة الاخيرة بناء على النقط التي تم تنزيلها فرضيا وبعدها نبدأ بتنزيل النقط المطلوبة

أرجو من الاخوة اعطاء وجهة نظرهم بالطريقة واقتراح طرق اخرى ان امكن مع التصحيح لو اقتضى الامر
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------

